# New girl home :)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I didnt actually end up selling out 

I still own to many does LOL

I picked up my last doe (out of End of The Line Atlantis and Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy)
her name is End of The Line Cowgirl 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater

Julio and I picked her up last night from Sand Stone Stables and we both love her so much.

So Im done "adding" for a long while!

My her consists of all End of The Line does but one - Sweet Pea - and my bucks.

Im super happy with my new little herd and hopefully in the years to come I can show a few of them and get them back with me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww... so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks -- wish it wasnt dark when we got her home so I could get pictures of her but I do have a few with me holding her my BF took so I will try to post them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww....So glad that you've kept some goats Stacey...she looks like she's a real sweetheart!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Aww....So glad that you've kept some goats Stacey...she looks like she's a real sweetheart!


hehe I "have" more goats now then I had when I was home :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^lol!
She's just adorable!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awwww
It was sooo quiet with out Ms. Personality telling me when it was grain time!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

So cute :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really adorable....   :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

photos my BF took the day I picked her up
[attachment=2:1kna7bp0]cowgirl.jpg[/attachment:1kna7bp0]
[attachment=1:1kna7bp0]IMG_0003.jpg[/attachment:1kna7bp0]
[attachment=0:1kna7bp0]IMG_0004.jpg[/attachment:1kna7bp0]


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is gorgeous congrats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a darlin! Great pics love her name too.


----------

